# Band Performance Notes



## kcherry (Oct 26, 2018)

I started to send these via p.m. to but thought this may help others as well. Some measurements are imperial, some metric depending on what I was using at the time of recording it he information.

Please feel free to add your test results. I'm really curious what works for others, or what doesn't.

*Band: 1*
Rubber: Amber Latex - 0.030"
Length: 5.75"
Taper: 1.25x.50"
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Pouch: SuperSure - 3/4 - 5mm

Longevity: 75 shots, failed near pouch
Notes: around 600% max stretch

*Band: 2*
Rubber: Amber Latex - 0.030"
Length: 5.5"
Taper: 1.125x.750"
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Pouch: SuperSure - 3/4 - 5mm
Band Weight: 6.07g
Ammo: 3/8 Steel
Speed: 236 fps
Ammo: 3/8 Clay
Speed: 270

Longevity:

*Band: 3*
Rubber: Simple Shot Black Latex"
Length: 5.5"
Taper: 1.125x.750"
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Pouch: SuperSure - 3/4 - 5mm
Band Weight: 6.07g
Ammo: 3/8 Steel
Speed: 219 fps

*Band: 4*
Rubber: TBG, Double
Length: 7"
Taper: 20mm x 15mm
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Draw-Weight: 17lb
Pouch: SuperSure - 3/4 - 5mm
Band Weight:
Ammo: 3/8 Steel
Speed: 246 fps
Ammo: 1/2 Steel
Speed: 196

*Band: 5*
Rubber: Amber Latex, Double
Length: 7"
Taper: 20mm x 15mm
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Pouch: SuperSure - 3/4 - 5mm
Band Weight:
Ammo: 3/8 Steel
Speed: 242 fps
Ammo: 1/2 Steel
Speed: 193

*Band: 6*
Rubber: Precise Orange
Length: 6"
Taper: 1/2 x 7/16"
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Pouch: Kangaroo - 2.5 x 1.2"
Pouch weight: 6.12 grains
Band Weight: 30 grains
Ammo: 3/8 Clay
Weight: 12 grains
Speed: 308 fps

*Band: 7*
Rubber: Precise Orange
Length: 6"
Taper: 1/2 x 3/8"
Draw-Length: 28.5"
Pouch: Kangaroo - 2.5 x 1.2"
Pouch weight: 9.06 grains
Tie material: Crystal String
Weight: 2.7 grains
Band Weight: 26 grains
Ammo: 3/8 clay
Weight: 12 grains
Speed: 266 fps


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Very detailed true information. Could you please describe a little bit the holding time before releasing the pouch

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Very detailed true information. Could you please describe a little bit the holding time before releasing the pouch
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


This is interesting you mention this as I dont think I've ever seen it discussed, I do notice with simple shots black latex when I draw back and hold for any longer than a couple seconds I actually feel the bands "relaxing" this meaning energy being released before I release the shot, I've never bothered to see if i loose any great power when doing this but it could be worth looking into, I mentioned the black latex as Its the only bands I've actually properly noticed this with

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Also @kcherry thanks for the detailed info 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kcherry (Oct 26, 2018)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Very detailed true information. Could you please describe a little bit the holding time before releasing the pouch
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I hold kind of long at about three seconds. With the double TBG at 24x18 I don't notice it letting off much. If I snap shoot it is faster but not much and I feel that I gain by having a cleaner shot and stabilizing before I shoot. Keep in mind my daily shooters or brass PMGs so they are fairly heavy which I like because it resists motion and takes out the noise much like a heavier compound bow. This is of course my opinion your mileage may vary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcherry (Oct 26, 2018)

Ukprelude said:


> JPD-Madrid said:
> 
> 
> > Very detailed true information. Could you please describe a little bit the holding time before releasing the pouch
> ...


I noticed the same thing with black simple shot. I started using it in the beginning and I really wanted to give it a chance but I just don't get the speed out of it unless of course I snap shoot but I don't like snap shooting. I have measured the draw-weight and have observed it letting off using Amber latex and simple shot black. I haven't ran many tests yet but I feel it's roughly 10% loss after about a second and a half.

Amber latex is quite similar by the way in my opinion again I hold for around three seconds and I notice it letting off in a similar manner to simple shot black.

I will say that precise orange which I love for 3/8 Clay doesn't seem to lose as much power after holding and it has a more solid wall depending on your stretch percentages. I tend to run mine fairly high and build bands more regularly but I need the practice .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

kcherry said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > JPD-Madrid said:
> ...


Aw man thanks for that, at least I know I wasnt imagining it Haha I still use it on the frames I already have banded but for some reason after so long I always seem to gravitate back to tbg!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, your post is awesome


----------



## kcherry (Oct 26, 2018)

By the way guys while we're talking about bands I've had this problem where the bands stretch while cutting and get a slight curve. I've used new blades on my Rotary cutter but it doesn't seem to make much difference.

Has anybody else had this happen and figured out how to get rid of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds like your straight edge isnt pinning the rubber in place as you cut. Try using a stiffer straight edge that applies good pressure along the whole length as you cut.


----------



## kcherry (Oct 26, 2018)

waimser said:


> Sounds like your straight edge isnt pinning the rubber in place as you cut. Try using a stiffer straight edge that applies good pressure along the whole length as you cut.


That makes sense thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

